# Annie and Sara (goats)



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

to Annie and Sara.

RIP my beautiful friendly girls. You will never be forgotten for I have your daughters to remind me of you. It doesn't stop the pain I'm feeling right now, but in time, it will, and whenever I look at them, I'll be grateful you left them for me to love.

In happier times.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

R.I.P Annie and Sara


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

R.I.P both x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Annie and Sara
Gone but never forgotten


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

R.I.P Annie and Sara, 

You'll always be remembered in precense through your kids and in thought, Go and cud in goat heaven


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Pam.

They were your girls and nothing will take away the fact that they both adored you and you slaved away for them with so much devotion.
I am so sorry that the vet couldn't do anything for them, Goats are such delicate creatures.

They will be stripping all the branches off the willows hanging down over the rainbow bridge. Munching their way tho browse that never ends.

Rest in Peace you beautiful ladies, may your daughters keep your spirit alive on this plane.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

So sorry Pam such a horrible thing to go through RIP Sara and Annie


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

R.I.P both

xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

our thoughts are with you pam 

rip girlies xxx


----------

